# KOBO Ereader: $149. The shape of things to come?



## barth

With yesterday's announcement of the KOBO reader at $149, the focus will be on Amazon to do something about the K2 pricing.

It is basically a K2 without G3 or Wi-FI connectivity ( bluetooth enabled). Same screen size, 8 levels of gray ( instead of 16 for the K2), and it supports Epub. It is your basic E-reader for the mass. I won't trade my DX for one of these, but I can see myself buying one for the beach and travelling, rather than spend $249 for a K2.

What do you think of the latest arrival in the E-reader market?

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/03/150-kobo-ereader-the-real-kindle-killer/


----------



## drenee

The first downfall I see is needing a smart phone for instant downloads.  
I understand you can download through your computer, but I personally
have decided not to spend the extra $$ required for internet service on
my phone when I'm already paying for it at home.  
I think the price point is good.  And the fact that it supports E-Pub is great.

Can't wait to see what K3 has to offer.
deb


----------



## Rayek

Being in Canada, I looked at this and thought it might be a good option over the Kindle.

However, I took a look through the kobo store to see what type of books they were offering, and they didn't have anywhere near the books Amazon has.

I looked through a good 20 books that I want to read and only found about 5 on the Kobo store.

Granted... they do seem to have alot of the new releases and bestsellers, but I barely read those.


----------



## pawsplus

(1) WiFi is important to me.

(2) Amazon is important to me--their history in the online book biz, their customer service, the # of books they have Kindleized, etc.

I think these things are true of many folks.


----------



## barth

(1) Wireless is not that important to me

(2) G3 is not that important to me

(3) Amazon is not that important to me, if I can find other sources for my books.

I still think that it would make a good second reader for all those free Epub and PDF books out there.

But , most important, I think this reader will force Amazon into rethinking their pricing for the K2.


----------



## Meemo

I haven't found a whole lot of free ePub out there that isn't free for Kindle as well.  (I do look - I've got a Sony reader as well as my Kindle.)  I've picked up a couple of free books from Kobo to read on my Sony reader.  I'm surprised it doesn't even support txt files - according to their comparison chart.  Then again it doesn't mention the files that Kindle reads natively either (some B&N/Nook-style not-quite-accurate comparison there).

Nice that it's available in white or black.  Interesting that they have their own line of skins.  The quilted vinyl on the back could be nice...or really awful.  Someone said it looks like a Fisher Price eReader - it's that big blue button that does look a bit cheesy (to me).  Given a choice between WiFi or 3G, I'll take the 3G.  

I don't see it "forcing" Amazon into anything - if we've learned anything about Amazon and Kindle it's that they were already working on the K2 just months after the K1 came out.  So I'm sure the K3 is well along in the pipeline, and that they've already considered pricing with all the other readers that were at CES (some of which may actually even make it to the retail market).  Interesting that the wired site says $149, but the Kobo site doesn't have a price on it yet.  

But having said all that - I hope every eReader that hits the market does well - that much more reason for publishers to get on board.


----------



## Bren S.

I'm not a big fan of the KOBO site,or what they offer..so obviously their reader wouldn't be of any use to me.

That being said, I am sure there is someone this would work for.


----------



## Rasputina

barth said:


> (1) Wireless is not that important to me
> 
> (2) G3 is not that important to me
> 
> (3) Amazon is not that important to me, if I can find other sources for my books.
> 
> I still think that it would make a good second reader for all those free Epub and PDF books out there.
> 
> But , most important, I think this reader will force Amazon into rethinking their pricing for the K2.


But why would someone need a second reader to read free books though? You can already read those on every existing ereader. You either DL them in the format compatible with your reader or you convert them.


----------



## mlewis78

I would have considered it for borrowing library e-books, but I already have a Cybook Opus.  I download library e-books through my computer anyway.  At this time, they are not sent via wireless even if you have a wireless reader that supports EPub format.

As for looks, I don't like the big blue button on white.  Someone here said it comes in black, but I haven't seen that, and I've looked at the Kobo website.  They do offer skins that match the blue button, however, and a black skin is available for purchase.

I hope the lower price attracts more readers to e-reading.  Borders will be selling them.  I think the product will available in June.


----------



## Meemo

mlewis78 said:


> I would have considered it for borrowing library e-books, but I already have a Cybook Opus. I download library e-books through my computer anyway. At this time, they are not sent via wireless even if you have a wireless reader that supports EPub format.
> 
> As for looks, I don't like the big blue button on white. Someone here said it comes in black, but I haven't seen that, and I've looked at the Kobo website. They do offer skins that match the blue button, however, and a black skin is available for purchase.
> 
> I hope the lower price attracts more readers to e-reading. Borders will be selling them. I think the product will available in June.


There isn't a picture of the black, but it does say in the "comparisons" chart that it's available in "porcelain or black". (Funny that they call the color "porcelain", but the Kindle and Nook are "white".)


----------



## Pirate

I went to the KOBO eBook web site and looked up Sci-Fi Space Opera. They had 360 books listed. Over half were Star Trek books. I did find a third installment of a series I started to read a couple of years ago. Amazon had it for the kindle for a $1.00 less than KOBO. Naturally I ordered it from Amazon.  
Everyone is touting the number of books they have for their eBook readers. But, no one and I repeat, No One, has as many of the current poplar authors as Amazon does. I am in the market for a new eBook reader to replace my DX but it will HAVE to work with the Amazon book store. I want something between an eBook/Netbook/Tablet kind of device with wispernet and WiFi.  I read a lot of Sci-Fi and this kind of device is quite common, so I want one also.   And am willing to bet that by the end of this year there will be one of three.


----------



## jason10mm

I think a "de-featured" e-reader is a great idea, especially for families. I want to get my wife reading e-books but can't justify a second kindle for the volume of non-school related reading she does. But a $100 reader would be perfect and I could easily load it up from a PC/wireless at home. I think the "always on" cell phone connection is an expensive luxury that will receed in importance as people start to get some e-reader redundancy. Kids don't need 24/7 access to the internet, and the cheaper the device, the less pain when they break/lose it. In the triangle of price/screen size/features, I think screen size and price win out over features once the primary reader has one.

I will probably get an ipad or some related device for her since the added functionality will win out (though I expect the lure of the internet/facebook/e-mail/game apps will distract her from nightly reading) but if there was a K2(-) with no 3G phone and it sold for around $100 (how much is that AT&T contract, anyway?) I would definitely get that for her instead.

Barring Amazon selling a kindle like that (which I doubt will ever happen), it would be nice if independent manufacturers could get access to the amazom DRM for some cross-functionality. Amazon sells books and those guys sell some nice hardware.


----------



## G. Henkel

Jason, that's a very good point. My initial reaction was "Without wireless it totally defeats its purpose" but then again, as a second eReader it might actually still be useful, especially since it is so cheap.


----------



## ulysses

i hope amazon adds the bookshelf bookcover interface for the kindle because i really like how that looks on the kobo. does anyone think they will in an update?


----------



## Rasputina

jason10mm said:


> Barring Amazon selling a kindle like that (which I doubt will ever happen), it would be nice if independent manufacturers could get access to the amazom DRM for some cross-functionality. Amazon sells books and those guys sell some nice hardware.


Even better, Amazon and the rest can get rid of DRM they way the Itunes store has on their music.


----------



## Jodi O

You should keep in mind that there is a lot of content out there that doesn't need a Kindle. I have the cheapest reader I could find. On it I have about 300 books, about half of which are free works in the public domain. I also have a number of free or $1-2 books from self-published authors on Smashwords. And my reader supports ePub DRM which means free library eBooks. And, if I want to buy a more current ebook, there is Kobo, B&N, Sony, Fictionwise, eReader, etc. 

I can also organize my books into folders and subfolders (i.e. Fiction/Mystery/Doyle, Arthur Conan). This helps if you have a large collection.

None of this requires wireless, just download the content on the PC and drop it onto the device. I don't find that laborious.

The Kindle is a fantastic reader, with seamless availability of masses of content, and features that I don't have (like subscriptions). But there are other ways to go that serve people too. There are folks who ONLY read classics (public domain) and never have to pay for a book at all.

Not trying to be argumentative, just offering another POV


----------



## drenee

Welcome to Kindleboards, Desertway.  
We always appreciate additional POVs.  
deb


----------



## Jodi O

drenee said:


> Welcome to Kindleboards, Desertway.
> We always appreciate additional POVs.
> deb


Thank you! Even though I don't have a Kindle, I check these boards for other info, and accessory opinions.


----------



## drenee

You don't necessarily have to own a Kindle.  As I'm sure you've discovered, we discuss many topics here on KB.  
deb


----------



## Rebekah

See, one of the things that sold the Kindle to me over other e-readers (this was before the Nook, etc) was the ability to just turn on the wireless and download a book.  I like not having to hook it up to a computer, smartphone, or whatever.

I'm sure some may like the affordability of this product; it's just not for me.


----------



## Starearedkid

I actually think it will be great for younger kids who want an e-reader, since you can't download wirelessly. I know that if I was little, and ebook readers were around, my parents would have probably chosen that one for me instead of the others. Due to the price and the non-wireless capability.


----------



## G. Henkel

I agree. For kids this is a great choice. Put their books on it and let them go wild with it. With a Kindle there's always the chance they start browsing the store and purchasing content without even knowing it, especially if you share the Kindle with your kids and don't want to commission and decommission it constantly.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I bought a Kobo yesterday.  Here at my impressions.  (I posted these in another forum too, so my apologies if you're seeing this twice.)

Things I like:

* The design is slick. Very booklike experience, not many distracting keys or anything too gadgety.  I love the simplicity.  The focus is on the screen and the text, not the controls.  It really feels like a book, not a gadget.

* I like epub, having the option to download books from different stores.

* The 100 free books were a nice touch, and I intend to read a bunch of them.

* There was a certain learning curve to setting up the desktop application, buying books, and transferring them over, but once I figured it out, it shouldn't be too hard to buy more books.

Some things I like less:

* I wish there was a progress bar, to show you how far along the book you are.

* Books offer a table of contents, but there's no "go to location" feature I could find, similar to the Kindle.

* In direct light, there is a slight glare, though not as bad as a laptop monitor, and you can still read the text.

* This might be because I'm used to reading in print... but the background "paper" seems too gray. Instead of black on white, I'm reading black on gray. Maybe in time I'll get used to this. Feels more like newspaper paper than a paperback novel.  I wish the background were lighter.  The gray background isn't noticeable in bright sunlight, but reading in the evening by a lamp, the "paper" feels too dark, and you need quite a bit of light to compensate for this.  

* It's a bit slow.  It takes about half a second to move between pages.  To change the font size takes a second or two.  The menu is a
bit slow too, every operation taking a second or so.  But once you're reading, you get used to the lag, and it's not that bad.  I know all e-ink devices will have some sort of lag.

* No built-in dictionary, like Kindle has, but this is no biggie.

* No wi-fi, though this isn't a biggie for me, since I don't mind buying books on my computer.

* The store I bought my Kobo at (Indigo) wasn't selling any cases. I'll have to google around, and see if anyone is making nice cases for Kobo readers yet.

So how does Kobo compare to the Kindle?  I think each has their pros and cons.

Obviously, there's the price difference.  Kobo is half the price.

Kindle has some features I wish Kobo had, such as a progress bar, a go to location function, and a built in dictionary. 

However, Kobo has the better interface/feel.  Because it has fewer buttons and no keyboard, most of its surface area is the screen, without much space for buttons, and I like that simplicity.

Anyone else have a Kobo yet?  What are your impressions?


----------



## lillycain

A friend of mine just bought one and I got a chance to try it out - I have to say I think we will see others follow suit. Like you point out, it is no DX, but the price is right...

Lilly


----------



## G. Henkel

Every time I see it, it makes me think it looks like a gadget that belongs into a doctor's office or is part of a hospital's equipment. The baby blue rubber button just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## mlewis78

The blue button is the only thing I don't like about it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

mlewis78 said:


> The blue button is the only thing I don't like about it.


Personally, I like the blue button. I've used both Kindles and Kobos, and for pure ergonomics, I prefer the Kobo. I found it very comfortable to hold -- small, lightweight, and with just the very basic controls. However, YMMV, of course.


----------



## BK

The lack of an integrated dictionary would be the biggest deal breaker for me.

I like the idea of a non-wireless eReader for a child, but the dictionary would be an even more important feature for a child's eReader.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

BK said:


> The lack of an integrated dictionary would be the biggest deal breaker for me.
> I like the idea of a non-wireless eReader for a child, but the dictionary would be an even more important feature for a child's eReader.


The dictionary in Kindle is nice, but in my opinion, it's a nice-to-have feature, not a requirement for a great reader. I read voraciously as a child, and my books never had a built in dictionary. If I didn't know a word, I'd write it down, then look it up later. A dictionary is great, but I never saw it as a deal breaker personally, when it comes to ereaders. The Kobo's philosophy is that it gives you books... without any of the frills. It tries to mimic the simplicity of a print book, letting you focus just on the book itself, not the features.


----------



## mlewis78

A child should have their own DTB dictionary.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

mlewis78 said:


> A child should have their own DTB dictionary.


When I was a kid, I asked my parents to buy me the Oxford dictionary for my birthday. It became my favourite book. I'd open it many times a day. Those were the days... I haven't used a DTB dictionary in years, just online now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Pirate said:


> I went to the KOBO eBook web site and looked up Sci-Fi Space Opera. They had 360 books listed. Over half were Star Trek books. I did find a third installment of a series I started to read a couple of years ago. Amazon had it for the kindle for a $1.00 less than KOBO. Naturally I ordered it from Amazon.
> Everyone is touting the number of books they have for their eBook readers. But, no one and I repeat, No One, has as many of the current poplar authors as Amazon does. I am in the market for a new eBook reader to replace my DX but it will HAVE to work with the Amazon book store. I want something between an eBook/Netbook/Tablet kind of device with wispernet and WiFi. I read a lot of Sci-Fi and this kind of device is quite common, so I want one also.  And am willing to bet that by the end of this year there will be one of three.


At Webscriptions.net Baen Books has a great selection of reasonably priced science fiction and fantasy in multiple doormats with no DRM that should work great on the Kobo! Many are titles not available on Kindle.


----------



## vrc84

I was looking at this online and it's looks like a very nice product, especially considering that the price drop would mandate a drop in features. 

I have a question about the keyboard - or lack of keyboard. Obviously there isn't a manual keyboard, but is there one built into the software? Otherwise, how do you search for a book?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

vrc84 said:


> I have a question about the keyboard - or lack of keyboard. Obviously there isn't a manual keyboard, but is there one built into the software? Otherwise, how do you search for a book?


You buy the book on your computer, then transfer it over using USB.


----------



## vrc84

And once you have hundreds of book on the Kobo, how do you find a specific one? Do you just browse or are there easier ways to navigate?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

vrc84 said:


> And once you have hundreds of book on the Kobo, how do you find a specific one? Do you just browse or are there easier ways to navigate?


Browsing can be difficult with hundreds of books. You can sort the books by author or by title, and keep the books you're currently reading in a separate list, but there's no great way to really organize them efficiently yet, at least not that I've seen. I'm hoping Kobo releases an update that makes sorting through hundreds of books easier.


----------



## Cardinal

BK said:


> The lack of an integrated dictionary would be the biggest deal breaker for me.
> 
> I like the idea of a non-wireless eReader for a child, but the dictionary would be an even more important feature for a child's eReader.


I agree.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

If I hadn't already bought my Sony Pocket Reader to use for library books, I would buy one of these.  It has a 6" screen and my Sony has a 5".


----------



## HappyGuy

Quick question - If I buy an ePub book, will it be viewable on ANY device that works with ePub? Or are there specific flavors for say, the Sony reader and a different flavor for the KOBO, etc?  I googled ePub books and a lot of different sites listed.


----------



## hawkangel

Question : I was at my local Borders today looking at the Kobo reader. Looking front on at the display, there is a a slot at the top left of the device. It looks like a slot to insert an SD card or Sim card or something. Can anyone that actually owns one tell me what that slot is?
BTW, coincidentally, I also bought my Kindle 2 with me and was comparing the two. I like the idea of getting books instantly here in Australia, so more than happy with my Kindle 2 purchase.


----------



## nomesque

hawkangel said:


> Question : I was at my local Borders today looking at the Kobo reader. Looking front on at the display, there is a a slot at the top left of the device. It looks like a slot to insert an SD card or Sim card or something. Can anyone that actually owns one tell me what that slot is?
> BTW, coincidentally, I also bought my Kindle 2 with me and was comparing the two. I like the idea of getting books instantly here in Australia, so more than happy with my Kindle 2 purchase.


SD card, according to the specs - http://www.koboereader.com/tech-specs.html


----------



## Meemo

FearNot said:


> Quick question - If I buy an ePub book, will it be viewable on ANY device that works with ePub? Or are there specific flavors for say, the Sony reader and a different flavor for the KOBO, etc? I googled ePub books and a lot of different sites listed.


I've put Kobo books on my Sony - not sure about putting Sony books on a Kobo reader, though.


----------



## Jan Strnad

Theoretically, the idea of the epub format is to standardize so that an epub ebook can be read on any device that supports epub. 

That is theoretically. I never underestimate the power of greed to screw up a great idea. I imagine anyone can add their own person DRAM or whatever to epub books and render them useless across devices!


----------

